
Folding At Home Now More Powerful Than World's Top Supercomputers, Combined - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/folding-at-home-worlds-top-supercomputers-coronavirus-covid-19
======
lonelappde
Moderatorbot broke the headline.

Should be: "Folding@Home Now More Powerful Than World's Top 7 Supercomputers,
Combined"

------
lern_too_spel
Why is it comparing against the linpack performance of supercomputers? The
folding@home network wouldn't even come close to Summit on that benchmark. Its
internode communication latency is measured in full seconds.

------
ajbonkoski
Rookie mistake: It's not just about the FLOPS, the interconnect matters too.

There is a reason why everyone builds super computers in a large local
cluster. It's so they can have a high-bandwidth low-latency interconnect
between all of the compute. The second you need to shuffle partial data
results between compute nodes, you have to pay the latency hop. Interconnect
quality is often a huge bottleneck, ignore it at your peril.

